# Virtual Microphone



## Vermin

I once did something in the control panel of Windows 2k with the microphone settings. It allowed me to record all the sounds the computer made, like video's on youtube and computer game sounds, without having to use a real microphone. Now I'm trying to do the same in Windows Vista, but I only managed to put a microphone next to my speakers. Not a very good quality. Does anyone know how to set this settings? Or does someone know a program like wich creates a virtual microphone, like Damon Tools creating a virtual CD?


----------



## GameMaster

Lol the closest I could find :
http://mcgriffy.com/audio/ambisonic/vvmic/
http://mcgriffy.com/audio/ambisonic/vvmicvst/


----------



## Vermin

It doesn't do what I want it to do


----------



## GameMaster

I don't know does it even exist, but I also know that I'm not sure did I understand you very well. Sorry for the links then.


----------



## cosine4

http://audacityteam.org/wiki/index.php?title=Windows_Vista_OS

I have done this with Audacity, it is pretty easy to do.  You need to go into your control panel and make you sound card a recording device.  The above link shows how to do it, its all the way at the bottom.


----------

